# I can't believe Marcelo is dead!!!



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

www.weloveyoumarcelo.com
I just heard this news and hit me like a brick. 
Not because I was "friend" of this guy, but because I knew him, he sold me my very first XC bike @ SUPERGO in Sta. Monica, CA. Whenever I showed up and he was there, we always "shot the sh!t". He was Brazilian, I am Nicaraguan so we had somethings in common...
Life is so fragile, yet so beautiful to have.
My thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

hozzerr1 said:


> www.weloveyoumarcelo.com
> I just heard this news and hit me like a brick.
> Not because I was "friend" of this guy, but because I knew him, he sold me my very first XC bike @ SUPERGO in Sta. Monica, CA. Whenever I showed up and he was there, we always "shot the sh!t". He was Brazilian, I am Nicaraguan so we had somethings in common...
> Life is so fragile, yet so beautiful to have.
> My thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


ya...


----------



## shoredad (Apr 26, 2005)

sorry to hear that. rip...


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

hozzerr1 said:


> www.weloveyoumarcelo.com
> I just heard this news and hit me like a brick.
> Not because I was "friend" of this guy, but because I knew him, he sold me my very first XC bike @ SUPERGO in Sta. Monica, CA. Whenever I showed up and he was there, we always "shot the sh!t". He was Brazilian, I am Nicaraguan so we had somethings in common...
> Life is so fragile, yet so beautiful to have.
> My thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


What was the cause of death? Biking related?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Nagaredama said:


> What was the cause of death? Biking related?


yeah hozzer...do you know what happened???


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

My heart goes out to his Family...


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> yeah hozzer...do you know what happened???


he commited suicide...

please go to http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=102868 , click on the link to the webpage and donate... it is to try to send his body back to brazil.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

it really sucks.... he used to be up at k enter all the time...

i am taking care of his bike right now while mine gets repainted.


----------



## Konaloco (Jul 28, 2004)

I cant believe this 
I have known Marcelo for about 7 or 8 years
In the past couple years I havn't seen him as much as usual 
But I did just see him about 4 weeks ago and he had his usual big smile like everything was great we talked for a bit ( not long enough ). I am totally blown away Marcelo was an awesome dude one of the nicest guys I know. 
My regards to his family and friends (there are allot of them)


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

please go visit the site.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

what ever happens in your life...suicide is not the answer


----------



## WWT (Aug 18, 2004)

This is very sad. I wish his friends and family can find the strength to get through these tough times...


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

growing up in the streets of Los Angeles I saw some of my dearest homies gun down during gang warfare...I did get decensitized to that sh!t, eventually.
But suicide is a whole different baggage, you never know what's really going on inside someone's head, no matter how happy they may seem. Indeed it's true what they say, that you are you're worst enemy.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

hozzerr1 said:


> growing up in the streets of Los Angeles I saw some of my dearest homies gun down during gang warfare...I did get decensitized to that sh!t, eventually.
> But suicide is a whole different baggage, you never know what's really going on inside someone's head, no matter how happy they may seem. Indeed it's true what they say, that you are you're worst enemy.


please make donations on the site to help his friends send his body back to his home country.

weloveyoumarcelo.com


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> what ever happens in your life...suicide is not the answer


 seriously, its the cowards way out


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

LandonVega said:


> seriously, its the cowards way out


Chode.

Wish his family best of luck getting his body back home, I would donate but I'm broke


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

konabiker said:


> Chode.
> 
> Wish his family best of luck getting his body back home, I would donate but I'm broke


Definitely. While suicide is not the awnser, its not the right thing to say stuff like that when people are morning his death.


----------



## Pigtire (Jan 13, 2004)

*Really sad*

When Jorge told me what happened I was shocked. I saw him a week before and when I got the news, man, I was taken aback.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

What's really scary is that this guy looks almost exactly like the Marcelo that I worked with about a month ago at the shop. My deepest condolences to his family...


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> What's really scary is that this guy looks almost exactly like the Marcelo that I worked with about a month ago at the shop. My deepest condolences to his family...


what shop? he worked at the santa monica supergo...


----------



## bhamrider22 (Mar 6, 2005)

LandonVega said:


> seriously, its the cowards way out


dude thats such a sh!tty thing to say. u dont know how he felt about his life. my best friends dad killed himself a few years ago. some people arent as emotionally strong as others


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

LandonVega said:


> seriously, its the cowards way out


Shut up and have some respect chode.

RIP man... I'll try to donate some money.


----------



## offtheedge (Jul 6, 2004)

LandonVega said:


> seriously, its the cowards way out


Like this response ^

I'm sure you would say the same thing to his friends or family face to face.


----------



## Bullit21 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Terrible News*

I didn't really talk to him much, but used to see him at Supergo all the time. Seemed like a good guy and always had a smile on his face.


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

*clearing up a little*



offtheedge said:


> Like this response ^
> 
> I'm sure you would say the same thing to his friends or family face to face.


Mabey i wouldnt say it but i sure would think it. i made a promise to myself awhile ago saying i would never goto a friends funeral if they commited suicide. them commiting suicide is like getting stabed in the back. Like your not worth living for. they siverly hurt there friends and family. just my opinion on the whole thing.

but best of wishes to all that have been blessed by his presence. death is always a sad thing, but thats not the way to go. i would rather go on my bike or snowmobile, but not yet


----------



## WWT (Aug 18, 2004)

LandonVega said:


> seriously, its the cowards way out


I can't believe you would be so insensitive; you have no right to say something like that. Many people on this board lost a very good friend. Who the hell do you think you are? You should be banned on MTBR for being stupid.

By the way, you need to learn how to spell and use punctuation, your post looks like a 5 year old wrote it.


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

WWT said:


> I can't believe you would be so insensitive; you have no right to say something like that. Many people on this board lost a very good friend. Who the hell do you think you are? You should be banned on MTBR for being stupid.
> 
> By the way, you need to learn how to spell and use punctuation, your post looks like a 5 year old wrote it.


I'll second that.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

LandonVega said:


> Mabey i wouldnt say it but i sure would think it. i made a promise to myself awhile ago saying i would never goto a friends funeral if they commited suicide. them commiting suicide is like getting stabed in the back. Like your not worth living for. they siverly hurt there friends and family. just my opinion on the whole thing.
> 
> but best of wishes to all that have been blessed by his presence. death is always a sad thing, but thats not the way to go. i would rather go on my bike or snowmobile, but not yet


I think the fact that you wouldn't say it out loud proves that you are an insensitive chode. Do us all a favor and shut up.


----------



## punkndrublic (May 28, 2005)

WWT said:


> I can't believe you would be so insensitive; you have no right to say something like that. Many people on this board lost a very good friend. Who the hell do you think you are? You should be banned on MTBR for being stupid.
> 
> By the way, you need to learn how to spell and use punctuation, your post looks like a 5 year old wrote it.


Tits to that comment. Not only insensitive, but just plain uneducated.

Calling suicide a cowardly act means that you've not pulled the silver spoon out of your arse crack long enough to actually live. To taste the complete highs and extreme lows that a life truly lived will give you.

You've obviously not ever read Bukowski, Mosely or Hemmingway, not understood the lyrics of Cantrell, Cornell, Hendrix or Folds, not walked miles without a dime because you wanted to "taste" life on the road, dealt with tragedy, held someone close and supported them in the most loving way as they passed or have ever felt a day when you just didn't want to wake up. You've never really understood Mozart's Requiem, a true work of art. You are obviously young, you've never lived. Life has two sides, one is much more difficult than the other; experience gives you some of both and sometimes more of one. You don't get that choice, it is dealt to you.

I think it takes more balls to stick a cold steel barrel in your mouth and to pray that your ultimate faith is well grounded in God and Jesus (or whomever your deity is or where ever you find your grounding) than to suck off mommy and daddy for years and keep up with the Jones' while unhappy for the remainder of your pitiful existence.

"What matters most,
Is how well you walk through the fire." - Bukowski

Truly "living" life is an art form; a high wire act accomplished with bruises and cuts, hours on the wire and in the net below. It is really just a matter of which end of nirvana that finds you, there is peace in both but none in the middle.

God speed, Marcelo.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Quoted from the site:

"We are raising funeral costs and transportation expenses back to Brazil, the costs come to $6470.00, any help will be greatly appreciated.

Any money that exceeds the funeral costs will be sent directly to Marcelo's family in Brazil,

to whom Marcelo often sent money. "


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

shoredad said:


> sorry to hear that. rip...


ZEDRO, PLEASE STICKY THIS!!!!


----------



## WWT (Aug 18, 2004)

punkndrublic said:


> Tits to that comment. Not only insensitive, but just plain uneducated.
> 
> Calling suicide a cowardly act means that you've not pulled the silver spoon out of your arse crack long enough to actually live. To taste the complete highs and extreme lows that a life truly lived will give you.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better myself. You're right, he's just some kid who stills lives off his parents. He's hasn't felt the cruel reality of life, yet. Not to mention being separated from daddy. I bet he wouldn't be too happy if the majority of his family lived in another country.

It's sad that Mercelo had such an internal struggle, and didn't reach out for help. Like anyone who was living with an illness, his pain is now over. Rest in peace...


----------



## punkndrublic (May 28, 2005)

Those with that truly dark struggle don't reach out. They don't want the attention, simpathy or help. They think, for the most part, that they can beat this horrible life and circumstances on their own.

The sad part is that they never win; the odds are stacked against them going into the bet.

I have a brother who had the same battle and wrote a book about it. The book is great and amazing art, his demise not so much.

Back on topic:

Donate to the cause, they have my money. A buck or six of yours would help.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

he took his own life, he knew what he was doing. you have no right to ever be pissed cause some one took their own life. It may hurt his family members and friends, but he may have been in great pain. You have no comprehension of what he was in, so you have absolutely no right to critque some one. Close friends will be mad for their own loss, when in fact they forget the pain he m ay have been in. I feel sorry for his family's loss. 

where ever he is now, I bet he gets to tear it up on a bike all day long. RIP


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

*my friend marcelo*



Nagaredama said:


> What was the cause of death? Biking related?


unfortunely he kiil him self !


----------



## Stinky-Supreme (Apr 12, 2005)

punkndrublic said:


> Tits to that comment. Not only insensitive, but just plain uneducated.
> 
> Calling suicide a cowardly act means that you've not pulled the silver spoon out of your arse crack long enough to actually live. To taste the complete highs and extreme lows that a life truly lived will give you.
> 
> ...


I understand what your saying, but still partially agree with the other guy. I wouldn't use the word cowardly, I would say selfish, why? because of the hurt that it puts on the people that were close to them. I believe that if someone believes in jesus christ and accepts him into their heart that they will go to heaven. So if the deseased believed the same things I do I would say they are chillin in heaven right about now. So lets say he was in a ton of emotional pain, life is a struggle you just have to keep fighting, reach out to others for help, pray, whatever gets you through. And as far as disrespect to the family I am not trying to and I apologize if I did, but I really don't think the family is going to be surfing the net looking for condolenses. Flame me I don't care, its only the internet.
Note: I am not disagreeing with anybodies relegion or saying that it is wrong


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Stinky-Supreme said:


> I understand what your saying, but still partially agree with the other guy. I wouldn't use the word cowardly, I would say selfish, why? because of the hurt that it puts on the people that were close to them. I believe that if someone believes in jesus christ and accepts him into their heart that they will go to heaven. So if the deseased believed the same things I do I would say they are chillin in heaven right about now. So lets say he was in a ton of emotional pain, life is a struggle you just have to keep fighting, reach out to others for help, pray, whatever gets you through. And as far as disrespect to the family I am not trying to and I apologize if I did, but I really don't think the family is going to be surfing the net looking for condolenses. Flame me I don't care, its only the internet.
> Note: I am not disagreeing with anybodies relegion or saying that it is wrong


However, i dont think someone who takes Jesus Christ in as their lord and savior can commit suicide and still be a born again christian...


----------



## Stinky-Supreme (Apr 12, 2005)

Red Bull said:


> However, i dont think someone who takes Jesus Christ in as their lord and savior can commit suicide and still be a born again christian...


Like they would be a born again christian right until they took their own life? I believe that God forgives. Not saying your wrong I'm just commenting


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Stinky-Supreme said:


> Like they would be a born again christian right until they took their own life? I believe that God forgives. Not saying your wrong I'm just commenting


No, what im saying is that that i personally dont think someone can be a Christian and commit suicide. Weather its my own opinion or not...


----------



## Pedro2005 (Dec 16, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> No, what im saying is that that i personally dont think someone can be a Christian and commit suicide. Weather its my own opinion or not...


Don't mean to put gasoline on the fire, but are you also saying that a someone who is Christian cannot:
- lie ?
- steal ?
- kill ?
- etc.

Regarding the suicide issue, anyone who has a decent understanding of depression can understand why people do it. I don't think it cowardly or selfish in a way; depression is simply a biochemical condition in the brain that tells the person that life won't get better and there is simply one solution to resolving the pain.

Pedro


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

Pedro2005 said:


> Don't mean to put gasoline on the fire, but are you also saying that a someone who is Christian cannot:
> - lie ?
> - steal ?
> - kill ?
> - etc.


No one is perfect. Everyone "sins." It is impossible to fully understand until you become one for yourself, but it is my opinion that no one can be a "born again" christian and commit suicide.

Take it or not, thats my opinion.


----------



## lamoile (Jan 3, 2005)

*I disagree completely*



LandonVega said:


> seriously, its the cowards way out


I think it's the ultimate stance. The boldest move. I'm not condoning it, condemning it or encouraging it, just my opinion.

Chicken****s like you and me won't ever probably even think to try it.

And please, Mr. Vega, show some _decorum._

My condolences to family and friends. A close friend died recently and it brings many things including the fragility of life into sharp focus. If only I can retain that, say, a month or a year from now....


----------



## punkndrublic (May 28, 2005)

punkndrublic said:


> Tits to that comment. Not only insensitive, but just plain uneducated.
> 
> Calling suicide a cowardly act means that you've not pulled the silver spoon out of your arse crack long enough to actually live. To taste the complete highs and extreme lows that a life truly lived will give you.
> 
> ...


Hell, it is a good month. Okay, not. A good friend of mine and fishing buddy just took his own life on the banks of the Skagit, where he lived. I was to head up and do our annual fishing trip this September, but sadly, Tommy is gone. No one knew what the issue was, he had a house with acreage, neighbors like family and fishing and hunting all day (his loves). His business (a gravel pit) was attacked by environmentalists and he was mired in lawsuits for the past few years, and this is why we think he took that turn.

I stand on my previously stated opinion.

God speed, Tommy.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Red Bull said:


> No, what im saying is that that i personally dont think someone can be a Christian and commit suicide. Weather its my own opinion or not...


Christianity is bunk... whether it's my own opinion...or not


----------



## antm (Jan 27, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> However, i dont think someone who takes Jesus Christ in as their lord and savior can commit suicide and still be a born again christian...


  
it's short sighted people like you that give religion a bad name.


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

antm said:


> it's short sighted people like you that give religion a bad name.


Really now? Dont start...


----------



## MTbikerJM567 (Apr 6, 2004)

Whats the link to the website again?

I don't have any money, but I'm only 14. I'm sure my parents and friends will be happy to donate while I try to gain some bucks to donate myself. I'll try to help the best I can.

R.I.P. Mercelo

-JM


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

MTbikerJM567 said:


> Whats the link to the website again?
> 
> I don't have any money, but I'm only 14. I'm sure my parents and friends will be happy to donate while I try to gain some bucks to donate myself. I'll try to help the best I can.
> 
> ...


weloveyoumarcelo.com


----------



## 67degrees (Jan 19, 2004)

*Contact the Brazillian Consulate!!!*

This is truly sad news. I did not know Marcello but it is very sad to see this happen none the less. It appears that he was very well liked by many. My heart and prayers go out to his family and friends.

Has anyone contacted the Brazillian consulate? They can often help with the return of a body of one of their citizens.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't know..to take one's life is bad....got to remember there is "always the sun"


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

for some ppl its hard to keep on going on and at that point in time it might seem to them that its the only way out.


----------



## KennyO (Apr 21, 2004)

The passage comes to mind, "*Judge not, that ye be not judged.* For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged." Can someone tell me if the Born-again's are somehow  exempt from this?


----------



## Flyin' Fox (Feb 16, 2005)

**

Dang... to think i just heard (decided to check out the mtbr forums for the first time in like... 5 months). Guys, we are bickering about a mans death. WTH! Guys, suicide, death by bike... sheesh! Come on! I send my best wishes to his family, suicide or no... from what I hear and I have heard from fellow bikers he deserves a good funeral, and I will try my best to donate. Even if it was a suicide, he deserves a good funeral, the best wishes from all who know or have just even heard about him. To not is something im not down for.


----------

